# Sprinklers in electrical closets



## crothemi (Jul 14, 2010)

I work in a hospital and we are having a pseudo CMS survey done.

One of the things our "inspector" brought up was an electrical closet that was missing a sprinkler head.

After looking into it deeper out of the 45 similar closets we have only 15 have a sprinkler head.

These are small 25 square feet or less, non combustabe construction.

All 45 of these closets have a system smoke detector in them.

Do I go back and have sprinklers installed in the remaining 30?

I have never been a big fan of mixing sprinklers and electrical panels.

I have seen the damage that can be done by a small leak.


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes

Is the inspector requiring them ?????


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

sprinkler them.  You can install a shield over the panel if you want to.  CMS and Joint Commission will both require them to be sprinklered if the zone is classified as sprinklered.


----------



## crothemi (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes our inspector is requiring the one he caught be done.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you install sprinklers in the electrical closets remeber that 110.26(F)(1)© of the NEC requires that there is protection installed to avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation, leaks, or breaks in the sprinkler piping.

Chris


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 14, 2010)

Install them everywhere.  You have multiple masters here.  Even if a local jurisdiction accepts the situation and does not require a retrofit, CMS/The Joint Commission will, and they hold the money/accreditation.  They use NFPA 101, and apply it retroactively.  Actually, what they do is assume CH 18 (new construciton) applies everywhere, unless you can prove a given smoke compartment has not been touched since 2003, and then MAYBE you can apply CH 19 (existing), IF you meet all the separation (new to existing) requirements.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 14, 2010)

The mere presence of electrical equipment does not allow omission of sprinklers, but there are provisions in NFPA 13 that address this issue.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 14, 2010)

sprinklers in the electrical closet.  Ah, yes.  One of those "electric guys hate water" things.

Put the sprinklers in and shield the panel.


----------



## crothemi (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, calling the sprinkler contractor in the morning.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 14, 2010)

I concur....sprinkle and shield.


----------

